# ارجوكم ساعدوني بالنسبة لمشروع obstacle detector by using sensor



## دموع ابو العبد (9 يناير 2008)

ياجماعة هدا المشروع عبارة عن سيارة تمشي من دون ان تصطدم باي شيء انا تقريبا خلصت شغل السيارة بس باقي لي شغل التوصيل والبرمجة واذا اي حد ممكن يساعدني في البرمجة بتاعته باستخدام لغى برمجة PicBasic...

ارجو منكم المساعدة في اسرع وقت


----------



## دموع ابو العبد (10 يناير 2008)

وين ما حد قادر يساعدني


----------



## بن حميد المري (9 فبراير 2008)

بنسبه للسياره هل هي عباره عن line follower يعني هل هي تتبع طريق ملون ?
يمديك تستخدم سينسور line follower وهو يتبع الخطوط البيضاء والسوداء وطريقه برمجتها بالبيسك ستامب سهل جدا الابيض له voltage معين الاسود كذالك وباستخدمهم في البرمجه بحيث في حاله الابيض يمشي الى الامام وفي حي حاله الاسود يقف او العكس ويمديك تستخدم اكثر من سنسور


----------



## asd55 (23 فبراير 2008)

مرحبا اخي دموع ابو العبد 
بالنسبة الى مشروعك ده سهل جدا ولا تقلق انت ذكرت انك اكملت الجزء الميكانيكي تمام؟ والان تحتاج الى سنسريستخدمه الروبوت هنا في تجنب الاصطدام بالعوائق انا بصراحة الفت هذا المشروع من قبل...يمكنك الان ان تستخدم سنسرين منفصلين مع دائرتي ارسال واستقبال او هناك مودول جاهز يمكنك ان تستخدمه _والذي افضل_ هناك عدة مودولات اذكر ping بتاع parallax هذا النوع هو جدا سهل الاستخدام بالبرمجة باستخدام pic الخ... يا اخي العزيز انا عندي المشروع بالكامل اذا انت حابب تفاصيل انا جاهز ارسل لك حتي البرنامج المطور والسلام.


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (1 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم أخي دموع أبو العبد.

يمكنك استخدام سنسور أشعة IR فهو متوفر و سهل التعامل معه و لكن المدى الذي يستجيب له قليل 20-50 سم و اذا اردت سنسور بمدى أعلى يمكنك استخدام سنسور ultrasonic، غلى فكرة كان ال obstacle detecting او ال obstacle avoidance جزء من مشروعي، أذا حاب اعطيني بريدك الاكتروني و برسللك البرنامج باستخدام ال PIC


----------



## mirage land (25 مارس 2013)

سلام 
فيك تستفيدي من الكتاب المرفق لانه بيحتوي على كود البرنامج
والدائرة الكهربائية وطريقة التوصيل
مشاهدة المرفق Line Follower Robot.pdf


----------

